# Forum Contacts & Links Estimating & Quoting  Patio cover, window knock out, deck

## vivfar

Hi all, 
I need some help. This is the first largish reno project I'm under taking and while I have some idea of the construction needs, I have no idea how to start engaging tradies, whether I need a drafty, how to manage council etc.  
But let's start with an estimate, and any other tips on how to get this project moving would be greatly appreciated. Here's the job details...  *Summary* 
Id like to put an enclosed patio over my existing deck area turning it into somewhat of an alfresco area. The idea is to connect the space with my kitchen by replacing the existing window with doors.  *Patio Cover*
I would like the cover to be weather sealed on the 3 sides adjoining the house. The rear will be left open. The patio should extend past the end of the deck. So approx 5.5m long. The width would be approx 3-4m depending on how much overhang over the existing roof is needed. The end attached to the house would most likely be attaching to rendered foam. The exterior is brick ground and foam first floor.  
My preference is a pitched roof but would like to understand the cost difference between pitched and flat.  
The party wall (right side in the pictures) is not structural so posts will need to be used for that side.   
Materials preference  Timber frameClear panels for the roof but not sure what type eg poly carb, pvc, acrylic 
Deck/patio measurements:  Back wall to back gutter - 5100 approxWidth of deck brick to brick - 3010Deck length - 4525   *Deck* The existing deck needs to be completely removed. There is no part that is reusable (dodgy job). I'll take care of that.  
I'd like to replace the deck with eco decking. Since none of the structure can be salvaged, this will need to be built. There is not much space between the deck and the ground level, maybe about 300-400mm. There is also stormwater plumbing running underneath that needs to be fixed up separately.    *Door knockout*
Id like to replace the window with French doors. The window cavity is slightly larger than 2 standard doors so Id probably do smaller doors with side lights. Id like to use as much glass as possible so as to not reduce light into the kitchen. The first row of bricks will need to be knocked out to create the door sill.     *Measurements for the door*
Deck to lintel (height) 2210
Window cavity brick to brick width 1795
window sill 1795x2000 high  
Please let me know of any additional detail or measurements I've missed. 
Thanks all

----------


## SilentButDeadly

I'm not going to say you can't because anything is possible with money...but I'm not sure what you want to achieve is practical unless you fancy tearing a large chunk of the back of your house out... certainly the  rear roof section on the lower floor. 
You may be able to get a similar sensation to what you want by using a single pitch flyover roof off the party wall...

----------


## joynz

Hi Vifar 
Replacing the window with a door is pretty simple - as long as you use the existing opening width.  
Get doors and a frame made to fit the opening rather than using smaller doors and sidelights.  On a deck that size, I would consider a sliding door to preserve as much space as possible. 
Re. *replacing the deck and installing  a roof over it:* 
Your first step is to talk to council to see what you are allowed to do.  You will likely need a permit for the roof and there may be some requirements about non permeable site coverage.   
Chatting to council (I would visit in person to talk to one of the building/planning staff) will let you talk about alternatives if there are any restrictions and the permit process. 
You can then approach builders (carpenters) and/or specialist companies like Stratco for a quote. 
In a small enclosed area you need to be careful not to trap heat under the polycarbonate panels.  Many patios become unusable heat boxes.  
Consider pitching off the single storey - which I assume is part of your house - (or the party wall if allowed?) using extenda brackets to raise one side to allow air flow - or some other solution that doesn’t trap hot air.  Will make it less claustrophobic too. 
Use a colour like ‘white opal’ that is heat excluding rather than clear. 
Is this on the north side of the house?

----------


## vivfar

> Is this on the north side of the house?

  Thanks for the advice. The house is a semi detached running east west. The back points east. My neighbour to the right in the photos is on the north side. The deck does get a lot of sun so heat is a consideration. I do like the idea of a pitched flyover, but because the party wall is single brick I believe I wont be able to use it for support. I think it would have to flyover my single story to the left and sit on posts on the right. For that option, I am concerned about water splashing through. Are there ways to minimise this?

----------


## vivfar

I should also add, my house is in Melbourne in Moreland city council.

----------

